# FREE WEB HOSTING SITES



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 15, 2005)

MY FRIEND HAS MADE ONE, THE SIZE IS OF ABOUT 29 MB
CAN ANYONE TELL ME CAN ONE UPLOAD A SITE
CAN ANY ONE NAME SOME FREE WEB HOSTING SITES ?


----------



## firewall (Jan 15, 2005)

www.freewebhostingtalk.com




a.m


----------



## go4inet (Jan 15, 2005)

Check : Free Hosting
A big list there !


----------



## cheetah (Jan 15, 2005)

www.100free.com
www.50m.com
www.250free.com

For forum hosting www.ezforum.org is the best.The only wit no banner ads and personalised logo,unlimited bandwidth,Unlited Space. etc etc etc.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2005)

Dont know when u guys learn to search!
See bat's unofficial rules

And also, this topic is also discussed a hell lots of time.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9284

It has the list of 100 best providers.


----------



## Saharika (Jan 16, 2005)

can any body tell me 
what is good free host where asp with access 
or php with mysql works
i am trying test some codes of www.hotscripts.com
but every time it reaches to database things ,the all my upload go in to vain..
either cannot connect with database 
or 
cannot display ...

i dont think that all the files in that hotscripts.com contains error
dont suggest from the features of web host ..
i have found 100...which says it does support those stuff but in pratical ..0
may be my in experinece as well
so some thing easy to understand and easy interface from your experence
any?


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 16, 2005)

*Make ur pc a web server !!!*

CIS WebServer is basically a webserver which makes your PC a virtual web host. It makes available your website on the web from your computer. Which means you can host your website on your PC rather than looking for those free host or paying your web hosting company.

Screenshot:

*cisindia.net/webserver/tutorial/img/1.jpg



Download CIS Webserver from *webserver.cisindia.net

                                             - Courtesy (*www.go4i.net)


----------



## sting (Jan 17, 2005)

*www.spiralpages.com/

*www.ihpowered.com


----------



## allindrome (Jan 17, 2005)

A search engine is always beter in such cases .


----------



## Ashis (Jan 18, 2005)

Search The Net!!!


----------



## Saharika (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Make ur pc a web server !!!*



			
				Slam Team said:
			
		

> CIS WebServer is basically a webserver which makes your PC a virtual web host. It makes available your website on the web from your computer. Which means you can host your website on your PC rather than looking for those free host or paying your web hosting company.
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> ...


that way we may  need to keep our computer on all the time which i dont think will be feasible by all means 
even where is is 12 pm here and computer is shut then it is 12 am in some part of world that means your site never even exist for some international users.
and one must be ready for large pile of elec bills.
and other virus ,backup ...many many tension i see.
so i think web hoster dont take money for nothing.
any way its nice.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 18, 2005)

@Saharika: If u're looking to just test your scripts, u can run a webserver like IIS (for ASP), Apache (for PHP).. 

But, if u wanna run on real webserver, 24/7 online, try this:

www.1asphost.com

www.developer.graphyx.net

They support ASP hosting with Access Back-end..


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 18, 2005)

Saharika said:
			
		

> can any body tell me
> what is good free host where asp with access
> or php with mysql works
> i am trying test some codes of www.hotscripts.com
> ...


1asphost.com is a good one.
When you are doing database related stuff remember that you don't have a DSN available.With IIS you can experiment with DSN but that won't work with the free webhosts unless they allow you to create one.Use ADO to open the database and it will work fine.

```
<%
 
 set conn = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.connection")
 sConnection = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;" & _ 
 "Data Source=" & Server.MapPath("yourdatabase.mdb") & ";" & _ 
 "Persist Security Info=False" 
 conn.Open(sConnection) 
 
 %>
```


----------



## Saharika (Jan 19, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> @Saharika: If u're looking to just test your scripts, u can run a webserver like IIS (for ASP), Apache (for PHP)..
> 
> But, if u wanna run on real webserver, 24/7 online, try this:
> 
> ...


1asphost for some reasons were not accepting the registration and in most the codes didnt worked when it come to database 
a gentle man above seems to have some point ,i will remember that .
is there any site where database and php or may be asp and access work perfectly with out much modification
may be tested by some people.
any way thanks for sites .
really thanks.
but still...
most gives error ,most site ....especially codes of hotscripts....


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 20, 2005)

*www.freespaces.com


----------

